# Nightly walks with this guy rambo



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

The air has been so bad over here in Northern California due to the fires I finally got a chance to take him out for a walk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

neph01 said:


> The air has been so bad over here in Northern California due to the fires I finally got a chance to take him out for a walk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Didn't know that's where you live neph01. Hopefully, the bad air was the worse of it for you and Rambo. Heard this morning that they're finally getting a handle on the fires. Nice picture of the boy. Stay safe.

Joe


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

jttar said:


> Didn't know that's where you live neph01. Hopefully, the bad air was the worse of it for you and Rambo. Heard this morning that they're finally getting a handle on the fires. Nice picture of the boy. Stay safe.
> 
> Joe


Yeah it was our neighbors up north that had the fires... we just be getting the bad air sucks tho but we all good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

